# 3 Mil Style On Their Way



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Put a speculative bid in on these before I went to bed last night not thinking I'd win. The Timex is obviously the one I was after but the Benrus intrigues me (bottom right) described thus:

Mens old Benrus...has a military look, keeps flawless timemint dial, great looking case. other than wear on the crown the watch looks almost new old stock, very clean, manual wind

Anybody know anything about this style of Benrus and how close to the mil ones they are?

the other two are Caravelle and Westfield .

sellers pic.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Put a speculative bid in on these before I went to bed last night not thinking I'd win. The Timex is obviously the one I was after but the Benrus intrigues me (bottom right) described thus:
> 
> Mens old Benrus...has a military look, keeps flawless timemint dial, great looking case. other than wear on the crown the watch looks almost new old stock, very clean, manual wind
> 
> ...


The Timex looks more like a Benrus military except for the red as opposed to white 24 hour digits. The Benrus military watches issued during the Vietnam war have a curved case between the lugs, your Timex is a straight case between the lugs. It looks about the correct size but again the hands are different.

Pic of a Vietman era Benrus show below.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I was thinking more on the lines of the one Traveller posted some time ago (the one on the left)


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I was thinking more on the lines of the one Traveller posted some time ago (the one on the left)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know a lot more about Timex watches than I ever will Pg. I bow to your experience but the watch illustrated is a Vietnem issue Benrus that sell for $200 to $300, apparently.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy lets start again









The Benrus on it's way to me is the one bottom right (the one next to the Timex)

I was wondering if this shares any parts with the Nam mil Benrus, the case and hands look very similar to me (I know it's a poor picture)

The Timex is AFAIK a US Only mil style. Timex only ever did one "proper" mil watch and it's a vauge history as to whether they were ever issued despite many having the US mil marks) This one was never issue but I think they look









here's a better picture of what it looks like (source unknown knicked off ebay ages ago)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Here's a pic of the only "issue" Timex, as I say never actually seems to have been issued though, probably made a couple of thousand for "evaluation and testing". They continued using this style of dial and hands with plastic cases they still turn up on ebay with manual wind movements. There are later quartz ones also


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Timex these days seem to think mil = camo


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Here's a pic of the only "issue" Timex, as I say never actually seems to have been issued though, probably made a couple of thousand for "evaluation and testing". They continued using this style of dial and hands with plastic cases they still turn up on ebay with manual wind movements. There are later quartz ones also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Pg

Yes I did know the Benrus had the white dial, I just commented that the Timex was more mil style than the Benrus, although the Benrus hands are nearer to the Benrus military hands.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

The latest Benrus military $29.99. My how things have changed.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Red X on that Roy.

I see where you are comig from now







It brings up this whole does a mil watch have to be black and have 1 - 12 in arabic question! I wonder if my benrus ever had a seconds hand. When it gets here I'll investigate and post better pics.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> The latest Benrus military $29.99. My how things have changed.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Put a speculative bid in on these before I went to bed last night not thinking I'd win. The Timex is obviously the one I was after but the Benrus intrigues me (bottom right) described thus:
> 
> Mens old Benrus...has a military look, keeps flawless timemint dial, great looking case. other than wear on the crown the watch looks almost new old stock, very clean, manual wind
> 
> ...


Nice little haul there Paul, well done


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Timex these days seem to think mil = camo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one's cool







.

What do you want with those scabby old things







?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Timex these days seem to think mil = camoÂ
> ...


You should stop licking those watches Ian









It`s having a very strange effect on your mind


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi paul

aren't caravelle a company owned by bulova?

well anyhow four smashing looking watches there-well done









regards,john.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well I thought this little lot had gone MIA but they arrived today!

It's plain to see now the Benrus is nothing like it's mil cousin but it is the pic of the lot (closely followed by the Timex







)

Quick and dirty pic, it needs a bit of a clean but otherwise is in very good shape, If I can find a crown of the right style that isn't worn it will look a lot better, note the extra flare on the lug edges, very sweet. It's a base case with just the bezel chromed to a high shine, haven't taken the back off yet but running strong and true only downside is it's 32mm.










The other 3 are in varing states, the Timex heavy crystal scratces and only runs for an hour but case and dial good. The caravelle rattles when shaken but does run! Probably the rotor has come off, again crystal scratched and chrome starting to pit.

The Westfield is only good for the junk tin.

Better pics of all 3 when I've turned them around! So many watches to nurse and so little time


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive got a load of crowns Paul...Ill drop by sometime...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice Paul and not too small IMHO









BTW did the Newmark arrive?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Sorry Mac, yes it did arrive, at 1/2 8 yesterday morning it was readin 1/4 past one nearly 5 hours gain! I've had a quick look and it doesn't seem dirty so I think it'll need a deeper investigation.

Thanks Jase, I haven't had time to look thro my junk yet but will be a help if I can't find one, I think this one is worth saving, very sweet IMHO.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Sorry Mac, yes it did arrive, at 1/2 8 yesterday morning it was readin 1/4 past one nearly 5 hours gain! I've had a quick look and it doesn't seem dirty so I think it'll need a deeper investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5 hours gain in 17 hours!!!









Oh well I hope it responds to a bit of PGtips TLC


----------

